# Hey



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Hope everyone is having a good day (or night).

I hope I can be a shoulder, a source of advice, etc. as well as maybe finding some info myself too.

Have been happily married for 20 + years and hoping for many more happy years together.

Wishing you all well.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM !


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, thank you!


----------

